

Ask HN: Best framework for photo heavy web application? - tevers

What are the pros and cons of Python/RoR for image based application? I am aware that Pinterest and Instagram use python and lesser known (stipple, mulu.me) image based companies went rails.
======
projuce
The language probably won't matter so much. I think you will have just as big
a job in business development, design and marketing.

So why not look for a technical cofounder who is quite competent in either
python or ruby. Then you can have them do the bulk of the coding and possibly
oversee some development by other freelancer/s. Head to a ruby or python
meetup, ask if you can jump up for 2 minutes and introduce yourself. There
will probably be cofounder speed dating type events in your local area as
well.

To pipe up about languages and frameworks, make sure when you build that you
are considering Service Oriented Architecture (SOA) so when the time comes you
are able to break off the pieces that experience higher load.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Service-oriented_architecture>

------
mpd
Stipple went with Rails for the sole reason that we were able to iterate and
release very quickly in the beginning when I was the only one coding on it,
and my expertise is in Ruby and Rails.

We're now heavily Backbone-based on the frontend, however. You should use what
you're most comfortable with, as being able to iterate quickly is most
important at the start of a project.

As mhd says, the backend is really more important. We're using MySQL, Redis,
Cassandra, and a custom Erlang/mnesia based store in ours.

(full disclosure - I'm Stipple's co-founder and CTO)

~~~
tevers
Thanks! Very insightful! I admire what you and your team have done at stipple
and I think it will be huge. With similar aspirations to 'disrupt' an already
proven industry away from the norm I am inspired by your progress and
feedback! Much success!

~~~
mpd
thanks!

------
true_religion
I use Django for <http://picc.it>

There isn't really any reason to pick Django over RoR besides the fact that
you know one technology better.

Although, personally I prefer Python because scaling Python via Cython plugins
is far easier than RoR via FFI plugins, since you just take prewritten code
and annotate types and algorithms to get to the bare metal.

You mentioned that you are an idea guy with a budget, why don't you get in
touch my email is in my profile.

~~~
tevers
Appreciate the input and will do

------
jfaucett
Personally, I don't dev much in either one except occasional python so I'm not
an expert here (also probably python biased). But If I were to choose I'd go
python because I know the PIL and pythonmagickwand libs are good. Plus python
has a more extensive lib set ( in terms of areas i.e. systems, networking,
etc) than ruby, and I would think getting Python programmers would be easier
and cheaper than Ruby ones...

~~~
tevers
Thanks for the feedback. Lincoln Loop <http://lincolnloop.com/> is the leading
Python/Django dev shop I've found so far. Please refer any others that you may
know of. Thanks again

------
mhd
I think this is the wrong part of the puzzle to worry about. Pick whatever
you're familiar with for the basic CRUD stuff. The two more complicated bits
are a scalable backend and probably some reasonably "hip" interactive frontend
(i.e. JavaScript). Whether that's something to worry about from the start is
another matter…

~~~
tevers
I apologize. I should have been more specific. I'm not a developer. Just an
'idea guy' with a budget. Vetting dev shops to build prototype, some
specialize in Django and others in RoR. Just would apreciate and advice that
may be beneficial. Thanks

------
bherms
My advice is always use what you know best and I think a lot of people will
agree. I've always looked at these questions like this: "What brand of tools
should I build my house with?". It doesn't matter. Use what you have.

~~~
tevers
Thanks for the response.

------
tevers
Advice received so far; PYTHON-Scales easier,Find more and cheaper
programmers,

RoR-

